# First ginger beer ferment questions



## Ces (15/12/14)

Hey guys,

So I put down my first ginger beer yesterday and have a few questions about the fermentation rate.

Before I ask, let me state, I know... dont worry, it'll be fine. I'm not too worried about what will come out, it will alcoholic ginger something. Which I will probably drink. I'm just curious.

18 hours after pitching (S-04), I had a nice vigorous fermentation going. Bubbles every second or so. Now, about 30 hours after pitching, it has slowed to around every 3-4 seconds. Is this normal for a brew of this type? I would have thought it would rage on with only simple sugars to feast on. 

Anyway, just looking to hear others experience with this.

Specs of the brew-

Ginger and flavourings plus an old pack of S-04 in the boil (about 6 L for 90 mins).

Topped up to 23 L while adding 2 kg raw, 1 kg brown & 0.5 kg dark brown sugar (S.G. 1055).

Hit it with an airstone for 30 mins.

Pitched at 20 degrees.

Fermenting at 18 degrees.

Thanks for the help guys

Cheers,

Ces.


----------



## Ces (17/12/14)

Hey guys,

So I'm looking for some more focused advice now... 4 days since pitching and fermentation seems to have stalled. Started off well but the airlock bubbling slowed right down and now appears to have stopped. Took a gravity reading this arvo and has only come down 3 points to 1052.

Advice? Give it a stir? Re-pitch? Waddya reckon lads?


----------



## SerLung (17/12/14)

Micro brewing doesn't mean watch it with a microscope  leave it for 10 days. Take a reading then another 2 days after etc. If same - bottle of keg then enjoy.

It will taste like ginger something 

Dont touch it 

Dont worry about the bubbles. If it has stopped bubbling, it doesn't mean anything. Find the forum on using cling wrap instead of the lid


----------



## Three Sheets (17/12/14)

Hey Ces, I recently did a coopers GB and the airlock stopped and started for no apparent reason. It was in the fermenter for three weeks before I was satisfied it had finally stop. Took off quickly, stopped, ran for a few days stopped started and slowed.


----------



## Moad (17/12/14)

I just pulled one of the yeast after 4 days, I like it to be a bit sweeter and find it has a bit more bite at about 1.015. I used the kit yeast.

Let it go, warm it up a little and see what it does. If no action grab another pack and throw it in.


----------



## Ces (18/12/14)

Thanks for the advice guys.

I was hoping to serve it from a keg on boxing day but I'll find something else. I'll just leave it for now and see what happens.

cheers,

Ces.


----------

